# Al Raha Gardens



## Woody1

I am presently looking for a villa around Khalifa A or MBZ. I have been told that Al Raha Gardens is nice but the electricity/air conditioning monthly bill is ridiculously high. Can anyone shed any light on the average monthly utility bill? If it is reasonable then I would consider a villa there. Thanks.


----------



## vbispo

Woody1 said:


> I am presently looking for a villa around Khalifa A or MBZ. I have been told that Al Raha Gardens is nice but the electricity/air conditioning monthly bill is ridiculously high. Can anyone shed any light on the average monthly utility bill? If it is reasonable then I would consider a villa there. Thanks.


Hi,

Im interested in the same ansewer. I need to start to looking for a villa por something like that and with my budget Al Raha seems a good option. Is there shared pool's os not? And about the schools, it's easy to get a place or starting now for the next year is a good idea?

Thank you in advance,

VB


----------

